# Winter shoes shootout: Bontrager, Northwave, Shimano, Specialized



## Thub (Jun 22, 2015)

45 NRTH Wolfgar rocks. I live in Alaska and have had troubles with my feet for years while fat biking. Wolfgar solved the issue. I ride flats in the winter and haven't tried them clipless yet but plan to next winter. The boots are expensive but worth every penny, I was able to ride at any temp this winter.


----------



## jchkeys1 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have the Northwave Gran Canion goretex, they are amazing, especially when you have to hike a bike.... all the road bike form shoes just upset me, I like a full hiking sole....


----------



## zuyowoxo (Mar 27, 2016)

very nice


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, but a winter comparison without 45 NRTH or Lake is fairly useless. The long time kings have to be used as a control group to make a meaningful comparison.


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

I picked up a pair of Lake MXZ303's, and they seem pretty nice. They are warm, and so far waterproof. They have a Boa on the bottom, and a snap buckle top.

I did strip a screw hole in the cleat plate, which was depressing, but they are great, IMO, boots.

Stay safe, everyone...


----------



## StumpyR (Nov 22, 2014)

I was curious about the Specialized Defroster shoes, but they felt 'light'. The Lake's had Vibram soles that grip in the snow, ice, and mud...


----------



## mtnski (Jul 15, 2010)

If you need winter boots then you are probably damaging the tracks.


----------

